# جميع مكونات جهاز الكمبيوتر + الشرح (منقول للأمانة)



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

* جميع مكونات جهاز الكمبيوتر + الشرح *

* ال CAS وال Power supply *



* غالبا ما تباع الCase بال Power supply الخاص بها ولذلك نتعامل معهما على أنهما كيان واحد *

*




*


* وأحد مكونات الجهاز الأساسية.*

* و الوظيفة الأساسية لل Case هى العمل على حفظ جميع مكونات الكمبيوتر فى مكان واحد مع توفير التهوية لخفض الحرارة الناتجة فى مكونات الجهاز أثناء القيام بالعمل, كما أنها تحمي البيئة المحيطة من التشويش الإذاعي لأن أجهزة الكمبيوتر تسبب تشويشاً إذاعياً كبيراً.*

* ويقوم ال Power supply الذى يباع مع ال Case بأداء وظيفتين أساسيتين: الأولى توزيع التيار الكهربائي إلى جميع مكونات الجهاز *

*



*

* وذلك على معدلات طاقة مناسبة ومنتظمة كما أن أجزاء الكمبيوتر تتطلب مجموعة من معدلات تيارات الطاقة المختلفة حيث لا يحتاج كل جزء أكثر من تيار طاقة يصل إلى 12 فولت ولكن ال Power supply يعمل على معدل تيار متردد يصل إلى 155 فولت ولن تحتاج إلى نزع الغطاء المحكم لمزود الطاقة حيث يمكنك تحويله يدويا ليعمل على 230 فولت من التيار المتردد لكى يتناسب مع نظم توزيع الطاقة فى بعض الدول. *

* وفيما يتعلق بأجهزة الكمبيوتر من النوع AT فإن ال Power supply الخاص بها يتم تجميعه في سلك واحد متصل بمفتاح يوجد فى مقدمة ال Case يشبه مفتاح المصباح الكهربائى حيث يعمل على تشغيله او إغلاقه, *

* أما أجهزة الكمبيوتر من النوع الحديث ATX فإن التيار المتردد لا ينفصل عن ال Power supply الذي في جميع الأجهزة الحديثة إلا في حالة عدم توصيله بالكهرباء أو انه مجهز بمفتاح خارجى على ال Case وبالرغم من ذلك فهو يعمل على إمداد ال Motherboard بكمية ضئيلة من التيار الكهربي لتنبيه ال Power supply للقيام بوظيفته فى أي وقت. *

* أما الوظيفة الثانية التي يقوم بها ال Power supply فهي العمل على تبريد حرارته و تبريد حرارة المكونات الأخرى الموجودة داخل ال Case وذلك من خلال استخدام المروحة الموجودة فى ال Power supply *

*



*

* فجميع ال Motherboard من النوع ATX يتم تصميمها لوضع مكونات الجهاز التى تحتاج إلى تبريد مباشرة فى مسار الهواء البارد المنبعث من المروحة وبالرغم من هذا يتم استخدام مروحة اخرى اضافية ليتم تبريد بعض مكونات الجهاز.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*اللوحة الأساسية Motherboard 






تعتبر هي الجزء الأساسي الذي يثبت في ال Case ويلحق بها باقي الأجزاء والمكونات وهناك أجزاء تثبت على ال Motherboard مباشرة مثل معالج Athlon او Pentium III او أي نوع آخر من ال CPU او ال RAM .. كما يمكن تركيبها على ال Motherboard قبل تركيبها داخل الCase.




وتوفر ال Motherboard من الطراز الحديث ATX العديد من الوظائف حيث توفر الطاقة الكهربائية من ال Power supply إلى الأجزاء التي يتم تثبيتها عليها كما توفر منافذ توصيل لكل من لوحة المفاتيح والماوس والطابعة وتقوم بتجميع كافة الوظائف المدعمة والضرورية لعمل ال CPU داخل الجهاز.


والوظيفة الأساسية لل Motherboard هي القيام بدور بيئة الاتصالات والتوصيلات الاساسية لجميع مكونات الجهاز حيث تمر من خلالها البيانات والمعلومات للانتقال من جزء إلى آخر من مكونات الجهاز.

وعلى سبيل المثال, إذا طلبت من الجهاز عرض أحد الملفات التي قمت بتخزينها عليه فان ال CPU او وحدة المعالجة المركزيه تطلب الملف من ال Hard drive وذلك من خلال أحد توصيلات البيانات السريعة, حيث يرسل هذا الملف إلى الذاكرة RAM من خلال إحدى طرق ال Motherboard والتى عليها يتم تشغيل ال CPU بواسطة طريق خاص معد للنقل السريع إلى ال RAM ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بتنسيق هذه المعلومات لكى يتم تقديمها. ويتم نقل معلومات هذا الملف بعد ذلك بواسطة إحدى طرق النقل الأخرى إلى ال video adapter الذى يعمل على تحويله إلى اشارات تليفزيونية ثم يرسله إلى الشاشة ليتم العرض. وليس من الضرورى عليك معرفة المسار Bus الخاص بكل عمليه.. ولكن من المهم ان تعلم ان التوصيلات التى تقوم بعملها على ال Motherboard تعمل على تشكيل روابط فعليه من أجل توصيل البيانات. 

ويمكن أن يكون السبب الرئيسى لعدم قيام أحد المكونات بأداء عمله على أكمل وجه هو عدم توصيل هذا الجزء بال Motherboard بشكل صحيح.. وهذا يعنى أنك قمت بتوصيل أحد الكابلات في مكان غير مكانه الصحيح. 

ولذلك يجب مراعاة الدقة فى تركيب الوصلات مع بعضها البعض بصورة صحيحة ولان ال motherboard من النوع ATX تكون دائما فى وضع نشط on فيجب ان تقوم بفصل التيار الكهربى قبل اضافة ال RAM وال Adapters وقبل القيام بتركيب بعض المكونات الأساسية لجهاز الكمبيوتر. وتذكر أن ال Power supply الجديدة مزودة بمفتاح صغير يمكن عن طريقه فصل التيار من الجهاز بدلا من نزع كابل الطاقة من اجل قطع التيار الكهربى عن الجهاز.*
 
 ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

_*وحدة المعالجة المركزية CPU*_

_* هي العقل المدبر لجهاز الكمبيوتر حيث تنفذ و تتحكم فيما تقوم بتشغيله على الكمبيوتر من نظم تشغيل او برامج. وسرعة ال CPU تعتبر أكبر عامل يؤثر على الأداء العام في جهاز الكمبيوتر ولذلك تأخذ معظم أجهزة الكمبيوتر أسماءها من سرعة ال CPU حيث تتراوح سرعاتها بين MHz400 وأكثر من MHz1000 ويعبر ذلك عن عدد الخطوات بالمليون التى يقوم ال CPU بتنفيذها *_

_*



*_

_* وهناك CPU يقوم بأداء أكثر من عملية واحدة فى الخطوة الواحدة كما يوجد منها ما يمكنه القيام بأكثر من ستة عمليات فى خطوة واحدة كما أن وحدة قياس السرعة موحدة بين الشركات المنتجة لل CPUs وبالرغم من أنها ليست وحدة قياس دقيقة لأنها تعتمد على نوع المهمة التى يقوم بها الكمبيوتر الشخصى إلا أنها تعد وحدة قياس جيدة إلى حد ما بالنسبة لأغراض التنافس في الأسواق العالمية. *_

_* وال CPU لها حجم صغير من الذاكرة الكلية والتى يطلق عليها Internal Cache وبالاعتماد على نوع العمل أو الوظيفة التي يقوم بها ال CPU يمكن أن نجد أكثر من 90% من المعلومات التى يراد الوصول إليها داخل هذه الذاكرة ويمكن تزويدها بنوع آخر من الذاكرة أعلى سرعة منها و التى يطلق عليهاL2 أي Level 2 أو External Cache *_

_* ونجد ان الفتحات Slots الخاصة بال CPU مثل ـــ Slot A الخاصة بال CPU من النوع Athlon وSlot 1 الخاصة بال CPU من النوع Pentium III ـــ تحتوى على الذاكرة L2 والمتواجدة فى مجموعة ال CPUs من نوع Socket 7 مثل AMD K6 وتستخدم الذاكرة الفرعية L2 المثبتة داخل ال Motherboard *_

_* وتعتبر من أحدث الأنواع من ال CPUs وهي ذات النوع Socket 37 والخاصة بشركة Intel والقائمة على الإصدارات رخيصة الثمن من Pentium III و Celeronحيث تعمل على توفير قدر صغير من ال L2 Cache مباشرة على الشريحة. *_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*ال RAM*
*



*
 
* وهى المخزن المؤقت والسريع الذى تتمكن من خلاله ال CPU من الحصول على المعلومات والبيانات التى تحتاج اليها لتنفيذ البرنامج. ووحدة القياس الخاصة بها هى الميجا بايت ( وهى تعادل ملايين من وحدة البت). *
 
 
 
* والأجهزة التي سوف نقوم بتجميعها تتمتع بحد أدنى من ال RAM يبدأ من 32 MB RAM وقد تصل إلى 256 MB RAM او اعلى ولكن بالنسبة للاستخدام العادى فان 64 MB RAM تعد مناسبة تماماً. *
 
* أما أحدث التطويرات التجارية والتى يطلق عليها RAM BUS فهى باهظة الثمن ويتم استخدامها فقط فى حالة تنفيذ الأعمال المعقدة على الأجهزة.*
 
* ويفضل للحصول على أعلى جودة في الأداء وأفضل سعر فيجب شراء أكبر مساحة من ال RAM والتي تتناسب مع ال Motherboard التى تريد استخدامها فى جهازك. *
* وهذه الذاكرة ال RAM لا تحتفظ بأي معلومات أو بيانات داخلها بمجرد إغلاق الجهاز ولذلك تستخدم الأقراص الصلبة Hard drives أو الأقراص المضغوطة CDs أو حتى الأقراص المرنة من أجل توفير مساحة تخزينية ثابتة. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*Floppy Drive





احتلت مشغلات الأقراص المرنة Floppy Drives أهمية قصوى وضرورة بالغة فى الاستخدام على جهاز الكمبيوتر وخاصة قبل الوصول إلى CDs او الاقراص المضغوطة. ولكن الدور الذى تقوم به الان يقتصر على نقل بعض الملفات الصغيرة إلى أجهزة الكمبيوتر المستقلة او عمل نسخ اخرى من بعض الملفات الموجودة على الجهاز كإحدى طرق الحماية. 



وأسعار ال Floppy Drives ليست باهظة ولا تشغل حيزا كبيرا عند استخدامها ولكن هناك بعض العيوب التى تنتج من استخدامها مثل احتمال نقل الفيروسات من الأجهزة المصابة إلى أجهزة اخرى كما يمكن فقد البيانات المحفوظة عليها اذا تعرضت لمجال مغناطيسى قوى أو لم يتم استخدامها لفترة طويلة من الزمن 



وقد تم استبدال الدور الذى كانت تلعبه ال Floppy Drives فى توزيع البرامج بواسطة استخدام الشبكات واستخدام الCDs وبرامج التنزيل عبر الإنترنت. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*ال Hard Drives *
 
*



*
 
 
* ويعتبر من أهم المكونات على جهاز الكمبيوتر حيث يمكنه تخزين كمية كبيرة من البيانات والمعلومات وكذلك يمكنه قراءة المعلومات والبيانات بصورة اسرع بكثير من أجهزة التخزين الأخرى بما في ذلك ال CD-ROM او DVD- ROM او ال Tap drives وال Floppy drives كما أن الغالبية العظمى من المساحة التخزينية الموجودة على ال Hard drives تستخدم لحفظ البرامج وتخزينها مثل أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة وبرامج الإنترنت ومعالجة الكلمات والحسابات وغيرها, كما يمكن زيادة المساحة التخزينية من وقت لآخر على ال Hard drives حيث يمكنك تفريغ بعض من المساحة التخزينية عن طريق الغاء بعض البرامج القديمة أو المعلومات والبيانات التى أصبحت لا تحتاج اليها لتتمكن من وضع برامجح جديدة, إلا أن هناك من يفضل إضافة Hard drive آخر لاستخدامه في زيادة السعة التخزينية للجهاز *
 
* وبالرغم من أن السعة التخزينية التى يقدمها ال Hard drive تعد كبيرة وثابتة, إلا أن هناك بعض الأعمال الهامة التي يتم تنفيذها على جهاز الكمبيوتر بما يتطلب ضرورة الاعتياد على القيام بعمل نسخ احتياطية من هذه الأعمال الهامة .*
 
* وفى تطبيقات الأعمال الهامة والخطيرة توجد تقنية تسمى Redundant Array of Inexpensive Drives أو RAID تقوم بتوفير العديد من وسائل نسخ البيانات عبر العديد من ال Hard drives الفردية بهدف حمايتها من مشاكل الأعطال المفاجئة وتجنب مشاكل فقد البيانات الناتجة عن الحوادث أو التعرض للسرقة أو وجود أخطاء في إدارة البيانات أو الإتلاف المتعمد للبيانات أو غير ذلك.*
 
* وكذلك توفر ال CD recorders بديلا هاما فى عمل النسخ الاحتياطى للبيانات الهامة.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*ال (CD Recorders ( CDR*
 
*



*
 
 
 
* وعن طريقه يمكن نقل المعلومات إلى الأقراص الفارغة والنوع الأصلي من ال CDR والذى يعرف ب CD burner لا يمكنه مسح المعلومات بمجرد كتابتها على ال CDs, إلا أن المحركات الجديدة والتى تستخدم CDs فارغة رخيصة الثمن يمكنها القيام بتسجيل ومسح البيانات.*
 
 
 
* وتوفر هذه المحركات إمكانية نقل قدر كبير من المعلومات بين الأجهزة المختلفة التي تحتوى على CD Drives يمكنها قراءة هذه الأقراص وتفيد أيضا ال CD Recorders فى امكانية عمل النسخ الاحتياطية فى أغراض حفظ البيانات لفترة طويلة والتى يمكن الوصول اليها بطريقة سريعة.*
 
* وتصل السعة التخزينية لل CD ـــ أي البيانات التي يمكن تخزينها عليه ـــ إلى 74 دقيقة من البيانات المسموعة أو الصوتية أو ما يعادل 650 كيلوبايت كما أن جميع ال CDR يمكنها ايضا القيام بتشغيل اسطوانات الموسيقى و التعرف على محركات ال CD-ROMs العادية بالرغم من ان سرعتها فى القراءة تعتبر أقل من سرعة المحركات التى لا يمكن نسخ البيانات عليها*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*ال (CD Recorders ( CDR
* 
*



*



* وعن طريقه يمكن نقل المعلومات إلى الأقراص الفارغة والنوع الأصلي من ال CDR والذى يعرف ب CD burner لا يمكنه مسح المعلومات بمجرد كتابتها على ال CDs, إلا أن المحركات الجديدة والتى تستخدم CDs فارغة رخيصة الثمن يمكنها القيام بتسجيل ومسح البيانات.*



* وتوفر هذه المحركات إمكانية نقل قدر كبير من المعلومات بين الأجهزة المختلفة التي تحتوى على CD Drives يمكنها قراءة هذه الأقراص وتفيد أيضا ال CD Recorders فى امكانية عمل النسخ الاحتياطية فى أغراض حفظ البيانات لفترة طويلة والتى يمكن الوصول اليها بطريقة سريعة.*

* وتصل السعة التخزينية لل CD ـــ أي البيانات التي يمكن تخزينها عليه ـــ إلى 74 دقيقة من البيانات المسموعة أو الصوتية أو ما يعادل 650 كيلوبايت كما أن جميع ال CDR يمكنها ايضا القيام بتشغيل اسطوانات الموسيقى و التعرف على محركات ال CD-ROMs العادية بالرغم من ان سرعتها فى القراءة تعتبر أقل من سرعة المحركات التى لا يمكن نسخ البيانات عليها*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*ملحقات الحاسوب الداخلية و الأساسية *
 
* ال Tape Drives *
 
*



*
 
* وهى تعد الاختيار الأول لعمل نسخ احتياطية من أنظمة وبرامج أجهزة الكمبيوتر بالرغم من ظهورها في التطبيقات المنزلية وذلك بواسطة محركات الأقراص المطروحة من قبل شركتى SyQuest و Iomega. وتتمثل مزايا ال Tape Drives فى الامكانيات العالية والتكلفة المنخفضة فبمجرد أن تقوم بشراء أحدها تجد أن ال Tape cartridge رخيصة الثمن كما انها تستوعب وتخزن جميع البيانات الموجودة على ال Hard drive فيما يطلق عليه النسخة الاحتياطية الكاملة والتي يمكن استخدامها فى حالة حدوث عطل غير متوقع فى الحالات الطارئة لاسترجاع جهازك إلى الحالة التي كان عليها من قبل. وفى مجال الأعمال التجارية نجد أن العديد من أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل عبر شبكة وعلى محطة عمل واحدة وكل ذلك من خلال استخدام ال Tapes المتعدده *​* 


والمشكلة الوحيدة التى تواجه استخدام الTAPES فى عمل النسخ الاحتياطية هى الزمن المستغرق للوصول إلى المعلومات أو البيانات المخزنة عليه, فعلى عكس جميع وسائط التخزين الأخرى والتي تستخدم نوعا مختلفا من الأقراص الدائرية لتسمح للبيانات الموجودة على أي مكان على القرص أن يتم تحديدها والوصول إليها بسرعة أو ثوان قليلة فإن ال Tapes تستغرق وقتا اطول لتنفيذ هذا الأمر حيث أن استعادة ملف صغير من ال Tape يمكن أن يستغرق بضعة دقائق بالاعتماد على سعته وسرعة المحرك وموقع المعلومات عليه

كما أن عملية القيام بعمل نسخة جديدة من ال Hard drive بأكمله على ال Tape يمكن أن تستغرق بضعة ساعات *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

_*المودم Modem 







وهو يمنح جهاز الكمبيوتر القدرة على الاتصال بالأجهزة الأخرى عبر الخطوط التليفونية ويعنى أيضا إمكانية الاتصال بالإنترنت أو شبكة الويب العالمية كما أن هناك استخدامات أخرى للمودم مع جهاز الكمبيوتر مثل استخدام الكمبيوتر الشخصى على أنه جهاز للرد على جميع التساؤلات والاستفسارات و استخدامه كجهاز فاكس أو نظام البريد الصوتى أو كجهاز للتسلية يحتوى على العاب عديدة إضافة إلى استخدامه في المؤتمرات المرئية ويمكن ملاحظة أن جهاز المودم بطىء جدا بالنسبة إلى باقي مكونات الكمبيوتر الأخرى فلا تستخدم مودم أقل من 56 كيلو بايت / ثانية 



وأجهزة المودم الموصلة بكابلات تسمح بالاتصال عبر شبكة الإنترنت على سرعات أعلى من خلال استخدام كابل التليفزيون ويجب توفير هذا الاختيار من خلال امتياز الكابلات.

وهناك بعض ال motherboard مثل تلك المستخدمه مع جهاز Pentium III تحتوى على جهاز مودم تصل سرعته إلى 56 كيلوبايت/ ثانية*_​


----------



## الروح النارى (20 فبراير 2010)

*شــكراااً ليـ ربنا موجود ــك*
*رااائع ... رااائع ... رااائع*
*معلومات قيمة جداااً*

*المسيح معاك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

_*أنظمة الصوت Sound Systems *_

_*



*_

_* يتم تحويل البيانات والمعلومات المخزنة على جهاز الكمبيوتر اوالتى تم انزالها من شبكة الإنترنت إلى موجات صوتية يمكن سماعها بواسطة كروت الصوت. ويتم خلال هذه العملية تحويل ال Digital إلى Analog كما يمكن لكروت الصوت القيام بالعمل العكسى حيث يمكنها القيام بتحويل قطعة موسيقية او حديث Analog من التسجيل او الميكروفون إلى نسخة Digital لتخزينها واستخدامها على جهاز الكمبيوتر. *_



_* وتتميز أنظمة الأصوات أو كروت الصوت عن بعضها البعض عن طريق الطاقة ووضوح الصوت فى السماعات ومكبرات الصوت. ولا تتوفر هذه المميزات مع كروت الصوت رخيصة الثمن. ومن أهم نقاط التسويق الأساسية لكروت وأنظمة الصوت ذات الجودة العالية هى مكونات الموجات الصوتية والتدفق الصوتى, حيث أن الموجات الصوتية فى أحد كروت الصوت تسمح بتشغيل مقطوعة موسيقية ثم ضغطها ويتم الاستفادة من ذلك مع تطبيقات الالعاب وبعض العروض التقديمية فى بعض البرامج والتى يتم فيها تقديم شكل الموجه الحقيقية للصوت المطلوب بواسطة كارت الصوت من خلال استخدام الاختيار Wave *_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*لوحة المفاتيح وجهاز الماوس Key board & Mouse *
 
 
 
* وهما من المكونات التى تحتل اهمية كبرى على الرغم من انخفاض ثمنهما بالمقارنة بالأجزاء الأخرى من جهاز الكمبيوتر وتعمل لوحات المفاتيح لفترات طويلة ولكن إذا قمت بشراء لوحات مفاتيح أغلى سعرا فسوف تحصل على مستوى افضل من الأداء. وبالنسبة للماوس فإنه يحتاج إلى التنظيف من وقت لاخر . ولوحات المفاتيح متوفرة باشكال عديدة وتبدأ من تلك المستطيلة العادية من طراز 104/105 Key وتلك متعددة الاغراض وتلك التى يتوفر فيها مفاتيح خاصة بالاتصال وتصفح الإنترنت وسوف نستخدم فى تجميع الأجهزة خلال هذا الكتاب موصلا ذا حجم صغير من طراز PS/2 لتوصيل كل من لوحة المفاتيح والماوس *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

_*الشاشة Video Monitor *_

_*



*_

_* وهى تحتل المرتبة الاولى فى قائمة أسعار مكونات جهاز الكمبيوتر لارتفاع سعرها, وذلك نظرا لأنها القيمة الباقية والدائمة مع مرور الوقت.. وتجد أيضا أن ال Video Adapter المثبت على جهازك قد يكلفك أكثر من سعر الشاشة بحوالى 10% من سعرها الإجمالي ويرجع ذلك لانه يقوم بضبط دقة الصورة ووضوحها وكذلك عدد الألوان التي يتم عرضها.*_



_* وشاشات أجهزة الكمبيوتر يتم تحديد مواصفاتها من خلال قياس طريقة العرض على الشاشة بالبوصة .*_

_* والمعلومات التي تعرض على الشاشة يتم نقلها من ال Video Adapter إلى الشاشة على شكل Analog مع اختلاف وتنوع معدلات ومستويات الطاقة وكل هذا من أجل توضيح كثافة اللون الأحمر والأخضر والأزرق لتوضيح وتلوين كل نقطة ظاهرة على الشاشة. *_

_* ويمكن قياس دقة الصورة المعروضة عن طريق عدد البكسلات ودون الاعتماد على نوع الشاشة المستخدمة. والصورة بالقياس 480x640 تعتبر أقل الصور جودة واستخداما اليوم , بالرغم من أنها أكثر دقة بدرجة كبيرة من صورة جهاز التليفزيون العادي. وبالرغم من ان الشاشات التى يتم تصنيعها حاليا غالية الثمن ويمكنها تقديم صور ذات دقة اعلى من ذلك الا انه بالنسبة للعديد من المستخدمين فان الشاشة وال Video Adapter يعملان على اظهار وميض متقطع وسريع بصورة كبيرة عندما يتم ضبطها على دقة أعلى .*_

_* وبصفة عامة فان اسعار الشاشات تتجه للانخفاض كما ان الشاشات الجديدة ذات الحجم غير السميك والتى تسمى بشاشات ال LCD تقوم بالعرض بصورة مماثلة للشاشات التى يتم استخدامها على أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول ومازالت تعتبر أغلى الشاشات سعرا اليوم*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

_*ال Video Adapter *_
_*



*_
_* ويتم التمييز بين كروت Video Adapter بواسطة AGP أو Advanced Graphics Port وأهم خاصية توضح أهمية Video Adapter هي قدر المساحة من ال RAM التي يحتوى عليها والتى تعمل على تثبيت وضبط عدد البكسلات والألوان التي يمكنه القيام بعرضها. كما تتمتع كروت Video Adapter(AGP) بسرعة أساسية تبلغ 1X او 2X او 4X والتى تعمل على وصف وتوضيح أعلى معدل من البيانات المرسلة التى يمكنه الحصول عليها فى الظروف العادية ويتم الاستفادة من هذه الأنواع في بيئة الأعمال الخاصة بمعالجة الصور والرسومات ثلاثية الأبعاد وأيضا ألعاب الكمبيوتر. *_



_* أما بالنسبة للمستخدم العادى فإن Video Adapter(AGP) العادى يعتبر مناسب جداً لجميع الاحتياجات. وفى بعض الأحيان يكون أقل عرضة للمشاكل التي تواجه ال Video Adapter الذي يتضاعف سعره عشرة أضعاف والمشكلة الوحيدة والعيب الذى يمكن مواجهته هي أنك إذا حاولت توصيل شاشتك القديمة بكارت جرافيك AGP حديث فمن المحتمل أن لا يتم تشغيله! *_

_* وهناك العديد من ال Motherboards تأتى مزودة بكارت الفيديو وأدوات التحكم الخاصة به AGP ومنفذ توصيل شاشة داخل تصميمها. والمثير للدهشة أن مثل هذه ال Motherboards تكون ذات تكلفة أقل من تلك التى لا تتمتع بامكانيات الفيديو ولكن يجب الوضع فى الاعتبار المشاكل الآتية: *_

_* - أن إمكانيات أدوات التحكم المتكاملة تكون غالبا محدودة بالمقارنة ببعض ال Video Adapters مرتفعة الاسعار *_

_* - أن ال Video Adapters يشارك الذاكرة الأساسية الموجودة على ال motherboard المتوفرة لجهاز الكمبيوتر ويمكن توضيح ذلك بانه اذا كان لديك ذاكرة بسعة 32 MB RAM فمن المحتمل ان يتم استهلاك ما يقرب من 8 MB بواسطة أدوات التحكم الخاصة بالفيديو ويتبقى فقط 24 MB لنظام التشغيل *_

_* - أن الشركة المصنعة نادراً ما تقوم بإضافة فتحات لتركيب AGP Adapter العادى وذلك لأنهم قاموا بالفعل بإضافة وظائف الفيديو على ال motherboard *_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*أجهزة المسح الضوئي والطابعات Printers and Scanners *
 
 
 
 
* يرغب من يمتلك جهاز كمبيوتر فى منزله أو عمله في إضافة أجهزة أخرى مثل الطابعة أو الماسح الضوئي وينمى هذه الرغبة الانخفاض الدائم فى أسعار هذه الأجهزة *
 
 
 
* فهناك العديد من الطابعات الملونة*
* ذات أسعار مقبولة نسبيا ولكن تبديل عبوات الحبر هو الذي يعتبر مكلفاً, فإذا كنت لا تستخدم الألوان فيمكنك شراء طابعة الليزر باللون الأبيض والأسود فقط فهي باهظة الثمن إلى حد ما.*
 
* أما بالنسبة لأجهزة المسح الضوئي الملونة*
 
* فيمكنك شراء أحدها بتكلفة محدودة بحيث يفي بجميع متطلباتك فى الاستخدام العادى, حيث يعمل بصورة طبيعية مع الصورة الفوتوغرافية الملونة. ويجب التأكد من الحصول على ماسح ضوئى مسطح إذا كنت ترغب فى عمل مسح ضوئى للمستندات للتعرف على رموز OCR وهو تطبيق يعمل على تغيير صورة الكلمات المكتوبة وتحويلها إلى نص يمكن التحكم فيه ونقله إلى أحد برامج معالجة النصوص التى تتعامل معها*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*نظم التشغيل Operating Systems *
 
*



*
 
* تختلف نظم التشغيل التى يمكن أن تضعها على جهاز الكمبيوتر فهناك من يفضل استخدام أحد نظم التشغيل عن الأخرى حتى ولو كانت الإصدارة ليست هي الأحدث على الإطلاق, فهناك من يفضلون التعامل مع إصدارة Windows xp وWindows 98 بالرغم من وجود إصدارات أخرى أحدث كما يوجد من يفضلون التعامل مع أكثر من نظام تشغيل واحد بمعنى تحميل أكثر من نظام تشغيل على جهاز واحد بحيث يمكن الاختيار بينها للدخول إليه عند البدء فى التعامل مع الجهاز*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*التوصيلات الخارجية*
 
 
 
 
* بعد الانتهاء من عملية التجميع ، ولكي تبدأ في تشغيل الجهاز يجبالانتهاء من عمل التوصيلات الخارجية للجهاز مثل توصيل الطاقة وتوصيل وسائط الإدخال و الإخراج المختلفة كالماوس ولوحة المفاتيح والشاشة والطابعة وغير ذلك من المكونات الضرورية للتشغيل و التي تحتاج إليها في اغلب الأحوال ولكن قبل ذلك يجب اختيار المكان المناسب لوضع الجهاز بما يناسب الأعمال التي تؤديها عليه مع مراعاة النقاط الهامة الآتية: *
 
*



*
 
* -أن يكون الجهاز بعيدا عن المجال الكهربي أو المغناطيسي الصادر من بعض الأجهزة الأخرى مثل أجهزة التكييف والمراوح والسماعات الكبيرة والتليفزيون وغيرها.*
* -أن يكون الجهاز بعيدا عن التعرض المباشر للضوء الشديد أو الحرارة الشديدة أو الرطوبة ويفضل أن يكون في مكان نظيف وجاف وبارد بما لا يعرضه للتلف. *
* -أن يكون قريباً من التوصيلات التي سوف تكون في حاجة إليها للعمل على الجهاز مثل مصدر توصيل الطاقة للجهاز و أجزائه المختلفة التي في حاجة إلى توصيلات خاصة للطاقة, ومثل خط التليفون الذي سوف توصله بالمودم للوصول إلى الانترنت. *
* -مراجعة كافة التوصيلات الداخلية والخارجية لجميع الأجزاء قبل الشروع في تشغيل الجهاز*
 
*



*
 
* مراعاة ترتيب الأجزاء الخارجية التي سوف توصلها بالجهاز قبل إجراء التوصيلات وذلك حتى لا تتشابك الأسلاك والكابلات عند محاولة التوصيل قبل تحديد الموقع النهائي الذي سوف تضع فيه تلك الأجزاء مثل السماعات و الماوس ولوحة المفاتيح والطابعة والميكروفون وغير ذلك.*
* -عدم التعامل بقوة مع الأجزاء والكابلات الخاصة بها أثناء التوصيل حتى لا تتعرض للقطع أو للكسر. *
 
 
 
 
 
* التعرف على منافذ التوصيل ال USB و ال SCSI*
 
 
* إذا حصلت على أحد الأجهزة الحديثة وكانت لديك الدراية الكافية فستجد منافذ للتوصيل تيسر لك عملية الإعداد الخاصة بجهازك، مثل منفذ USB وهو اختصار لل ( Universal Serial Bus ), ومنفذ التوصيل SCSI وهو اختصار لل ( Small Computer System Interface ) وكلاهما يتيح لك توصيل العديد من الوحدات مع بعضها في منفذ واحد للتوصيل.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*توصيل الشاشة*
 

 
* لكل شاشة نوعان من التوصيل: كابل توصيل الطاقة, وكابل توصيل الــ VGA ويأخذ الأخير شكل حرف الــ D ويتم توصيله بالفتحة الموجودة في كارت الشاشة ( الفيديو) ويكون التوصيل في اتجاه واحد فقط. بمعنى انك لن تستطيع التوصيل في الاتجاه الخاطىء, ويمكنك تثبيت كابل ال VGA جيدا عن طريق ربط المسامير الخاصة بالتثبيت لتلافي حدوث أي اهتزازات في الكابل *
 

 
* أما بالنسبة لكابل الطاقة فيمكن أن تحتوى وحدة إمداد الطاقة Power supply في جهازك على فتحتين لتوصيل الطاقة إحداهما لدخول الطاقة إلى الجهاز و الأخرى لتوصيل الطاقة إلى الشاشة, أما إذا لم توجد إلا فتحة واحدة ففي هذه الحالة يتم توصيل الشاشة مباشرة بمصدر التيار الكهربي *
 

 
* توصيل الماوس*
 
 
* بعد التطور الكبير في أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة وكذلك في البرامج والتطبيقات الحديثة، بحيث أصبحت جميعها تستخدم الواجهات الرسومية، فقد أصبح من الضروري توصيل أجهزة الماوس أو أي أجهزة تأشير أخرى بجهاز الكمبيوتر مثل الـــ Touch Pad أو الـــ Track ball, وفيما يلي توضيح لأهم أنواع التوصيل لهذه الأجهزة: *
 
 
* -نوع التوصيل PS\2*
 

 
* وهو يوجد في معظم أنواع الماوس, ويحتوى هذا الكابل على 6 أرجل للتوصيل ويتم توصيله في المنفذ الخاص به على خلفية الحاسب وهو منفذ ال PS\2 وبعض أنواع الماوس يمكن إضافة محول إليها ليتم تركيبها في المنفذ المتوالي.*
 
 
* -نوع التوصيل المتوالي Serial: ويحتوى هذا النوع من التوصيل على 9 ثقوب ويكون على شكل حرف D *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*
**ويتم توصيله في منفذ التوالي على خلفية الحاسب وتسمى هذه المنافذ COM1 و COM2 وهي تعبر عن كلمة Communications, ويستخدم المنفذ COM1 في توصيل الماوس.*
* -نوع التوصيل USB: وقد تحدثنا عنه من قبل وذكرنا تميزه بإمكانية توصيل حتى 127 جهازا أو وحدة على شكل سلسلة, ولتقريب ذلك فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كان لديك ماوس ولوحة مفاتيح لها خاصية التوصيل USB فيمكنك توصيل الماوس بلوحة المفاتيح ثم توصيل لوحة المفاتيح بالحاسب. *
* تأتي لوحة المفاتيح و الماوس كأنهما جهاز واحد وبتوصيل لوحة المفاتيح بالحاسب يتم توصيل الماوس. *
* ولتوصيل الماوس بالحاسب قم بتوصيل طرف الماوس (قابس الماوس) في منفذ التوصيل PS/2 أو المنفذ المتوالي مع مراعاة عدم الضغط بقوة حتى لا تنكسر سنون التثبيت. و إذا واجهتك صعوبة في التثبيت فقم بتدوير السنون لتقابل منفذ التوصيل حسب السهم الذي يوضح اتجاه التثبيت. *
 
 
* توصيل لوحة المفاتيح *
 
 
 
* بعد الانتهاء من توصيل الماوس بالمنفذ الخاص به من النوع PS\2 فلن يتبقى إلا المنفذ ال PS\2 الآخر الخاص بلوحة المفاتيح *
 
*



*
 
* , و يصبح من السهل الآن التعرف عليه. أما إذا قمت بالتوصيل في المنفذ الخاطىء فلن تعمل لوحة المفاتيح, وقد تأتي لوحة المفاتيح مجهزة بنوع الاتصال USB وفي هذه الحالة يكون من السهل توصيلها كما يمكن توصيل أجهزة أخرى بها كما سبق التوضيح*
 
 
* توصيل وحدات إخراج الصوت *
 
 
 
* كانت تأتى في السابق بطاقة خاصة بالصوت يتم تركيبها في أحد منافذ التوصيل PCI الخاصة بالجهاز أما في الأجهزة الحديثة، فقد أصبحت بطاقة الصوت مركبة داخل الــ Motherboard وتجد منافذ إخراج وإدخال الصوت واضحة خلف الجهاز*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*
** فتقوم بتوصيل منفذ التوصيل الخاص بالسماعات ويكون هو منفذ واحد للسماعتين، حيث تكون تلك السماعة متصلة بالسماعة الأخرى, كما يكون لها كابل خاص بها للتوصيل بمصدر الطاقة *​


----------

